# How do you....



## SlimeTime (Aug 31, 2008)

Organize all your tackle? I have entirely too much (I can't believe I said that :shock: ) that I haven't been able to use, mainly the bass tackle....but I'm hoping in the future that's gonna change......

I have 3 different tackle boxes (well, 2 are the bags with Plano Boxes), 1-large one for bass, a medium for panfish, and a medium plastic box for catfishing stuff. I can grab one of the Plano boxes from my panfishing stuff (hooks, splitshots, slip-bobbers & stops, along with a few small spinners) & toss it into my cat box, if we decide to be on the water during daylight (either AM or PM) to catch some bait or some eaters.

It works out pretty well, and there no way I could combine it into one box, lol...or carry it. Of course, then there's rod & reels :roll: , 5-6 for each species.....I need to build a rod storage set-up (for indoors) & get them straightened-out. They sometimes get neglected (borderline abused) setting in the garage. Now that I've got my rod lockers on the boat secure, I'll stow the ones that see the most use in the boat, and organize the rest.

What's your "system"?

ST


----------



## slim357 (Aug 31, 2008)

I should think about getting some type of system organized, but right now I have a small dresser that has a drawer for crankbaits, one for swimbaits, one for misc plastics that dont get used much anymore, and one drawer is all slider stuff (its the emptiest right now) A side from that I have an old desk that has a nice pile of reels and other fishing related junk on top of it, it also has a nice big drawer which old 8 plano 360s, and one plano flip type jig box. Then I have two backpacks full of junk that need to be cleaned out, plus a little 4 box bag. Then theres the plastics Ive poured myself, which are in sandwich bags all over the place. Ive been thinkin about getting some type of peg board, but dont know if it would be worth the effort.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 31, 2008)

You wanna know how....







https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0038875121302a&navCount=2&podId=0038875&parentId=cat20327&masterpathid=&navAction=push&cmCat=MainCatcat20166-cat20327_TGP&catalogCode=8IS&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20327&hasJS=true

I bought the *super magnum* about a month ago. I use it to organize everything I have. Only 1 bag to bring on the boat (but its kinds heavy). If I'm just fishing from shore, I pick a few things out and put them in my small tackle bag to bring with me. The Super magnum is pretty much my tackle locker I don't move very much. 12 -3700 Plano boxes plus room for 3 -3600 Plano boxes. I still have lots of room in mine.

oh, and I got it on sale for $69.99.


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2008)

Anthony,
I have the same bag! #-o 

I think it weighs 75 pounds when full. I carried it 1 mile one day into the woods. Had to sleep on the floor for 3 days so back could recover.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 1, 2008)

im pretty much in your boat.i have 4 of those cabelo bags full plus somewere around 10 ten other boxes and bags.like jim said they are heavy some one with a bad back or knees would not want to carry them very far,i have them situated were i have a bags for bass,crappie,panfish,catfish.so what ever i am going to fish for that is what i grab


----------



## bcritch (Sep 1, 2008)

Jim said:


> Anthony,
> I have the same bag! #-o
> 
> I think it weighs 75 pounds when full. I carried it 1 mile one day into the woods. Had to sleep on the floor for 3 days so back could recover.




I have the same bag as well  I also have a smaller bag that I keep all of my plastics baits in.


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 1, 2008)

My boat is my tackle box. I have 8 plano 3700's and 6 or 8 tackle binders. All labled and easly in view when I open my storage area. It can get messy at times, but I know that what ever I need its on that boat some where. I also keep all of my rods on board except for one in the truck and a small takle box for the road. I do 99% of my fishing on the boat so I travel very light.


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 1, 2008)

I have very little tackle, as I like to travel light. I have one tackle bag which holds (6) 3600 size containers, and now I'm up to 5 worm/plastics binders. When using the boat, all of the stuff goes with me, but if shore fishing (which I do more of than from the boat), I'll take the tackle bag and usually 2 of the worm binders.

This bag has been pretty good and sturdy. The front pocket also has some bags of plastics stuffed in there: 





Old pic as there are now 5 of these full of stuff:


----------



## LarryA (Sep 1, 2008)

I have decided thee is no way to really organize my tackle. No matter what I take, I seem to wish I'd brought something that I didn't and wish I had left some at home. I have my tackle organized pretty much by the type of use.
Bottom front = Old Pal box with just a few things for a light night or bank fishing.
Bottom Rear = Plano 777 box with nothing but lures and a few of my favorite spinner baits.
Middle = G Loomis tackle bag with all kinds of stuff for bait and bottom fishing.
Top = Plano Bag with plastic organizer boxes of nothing but Plastic baits and accessories.




I can fill the boat with just tackle! Need a bigger boat!


----------



## bassindf (Sep 2, 2008)

I have one primary box for all of my catfish tackle, one for my crappie/panfish tackle, a waist tackle holder for when I go trout fishing/wading, and then for my bass tackle, of which the wife says "I have too much" lol, I store all of my lures, worms, weights, and such in the larger clear Plano tackle boxes. When I go out on the boat, depending on where I am going I have two of the Plano Guide Series boxes in the medium size, one in the large size, and a Tackle Logic large tackle bag with some of the binders in use. I keep all of my stuff on a plastic 5 shelf system.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 2, 2008)

I have one on those Cabelas backpack that I use for on the run trips, I have a little bit of everything in it, it comes with 4 small plastic cases, I have a double sided soft plastic carrying case from bassproshops(10 pages on each side) that fits into one of the compartment in the backpack, this is a neat little deal, just throw it over your shoulder and your off.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 3, 2008)

I have 2 of the bags that Shakespeare was giving away with an Ugly stick combo purchase. (one was defective as the pocket seam was ripped so I got a second one free). They both hold 5 Plano 3700s which are full. I have 2 more 3700's that sit under the bags in my gear locker and I keep my more commonly used trolling spoons on a Cooks storage system. These storage racks really work better with single hook rigs like some of those buzz bait things you bassards use. They are held up with double sided foam tape, they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## DahFISH (Sep 3, 2008)

I got those to FH, they are great. Mine is loaded with spinnerbaits and jig-n-pigs.


----------

